# Blocking members



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi

can someone tell me how to block viewing some members posts?

TIA


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Go to 'user CP' and then click 'edit ignore list' on the left hand menu

Add said person's name and voila, you don't have to read any more of their f*ckery


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder who you want to block?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I wonder who you want to block?


Not you WyshIknew  Just a common, garden variety misogynist.

Thanks Dollystanford, that was easy to do.


----------



## malagacoast (Feb 2, 2015)

Do the other members see the "ignore posts from that person" when he posts in my threads?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

malagacoast said:


> Do the other members see the "ignore posts from that person" when he posts in my threads?


Yes.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> Yes.


No.


----------



## malagacoast (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes? No?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

If you mean will the person you are blocking and others know you've blocked a specific person the answer is "no". No one knows who you've blocked.


----------

